# HPS light setup for sale



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Gonna pull the trigger and upgrade my lights for the final time. I've got 2 150w hps and a 400w hps all with the ballast remote mounted for weight and wired to 2 15a blue seas breaker. Runs 8-10hrs on a single tank on my genny at about 60% load. Ill load pics in the am. Asking $300. Whole system is plug-n-play


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Lope...what setup are you switching to?

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Lope what are you upgrading to? The setup you have is pretty good.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

3 400's like Terry has. I was just going to buy 2 of them and keep my center 400 but figured I could help someone out and get the money to have all three matching. I shutter to think how much money I've actually burned through trying out lights. It's a great setup and I've gigged plenty of fish with it.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Lope, It's just money and I've spent a whole lot more on a whole lot less. Fishing is all I do for fun and sanity, so money spent is a whole lot cheaper than therapy.I think you will like the 400's and my 2000 handles them well. What brand are you going with. Mine are on their 5th year with zero issues. If this dang weather and tides don't get right, might have to consider the therapy


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Hubbells, no doubt. I've finally been poking around some the last few nights and haven't found more than a half dozen. Where'd u get yours in foley?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Consolidated electrical next door to McDonalds on Hwy59 Foley. Used to be the old skating rink.They have the cheapest anywhere I've looked. at right around $200.00.eachThere are cheaper ones out there(Econolight}but these have been put to the test.Very well made and handle the vibration while trailering and running between spots.Keep them rubbed down with fluidfilm and change the bracket bolts to stainless is all I've done to mine.Look like they did when I first put them on.Change your bulbs after your first year, just to have spares.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just can't see where those lights are any better than my 100 wt ge screw in light bulb in a quiet batt I can run all night on one batt.....and it is only 8$ .... save ur $ - expensive lights won't make u gig more fish I promise... pm me if u want 2 save some $ and ur gen!


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Underwater light is the way 2 go in my opinion....


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Not knocking ur sale just trying to save (lopealong) some cash before u buy new ones..


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

mjg21 said:


> I just can't see where those lights are any better than my 100 wt ge screw in light bulb in a quiet batt I can run all night on one batt.....and it is only 8$ .... save ur $ - expensive lights won't make u gig more fish I promise... pm me if u want 2 save some $ and ur gen!


 I just really don't know how to comment to this post . If you like your 100 watt bulb than by all means press on.Your first four words says it all (I just can't see}The folks commenting on this post can see and do know the difference and there is no comparison. Better lights ,you are right won't make you gigg more fish, they enable you to gigg more fish.I've gigged behind boats using 100 watt lights and filled the box with fish they have missed.Carry on.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

bamafan611 said:


> I just really don't know how to comment to this post . If you like your 100 watt bulb than by all means press on.Your first four words says it all (I just can't see}The folks commenting on this post can see and do know the difference and there is no comparison. Better lights ,you are right won't make you gigg more fish, they enable you to gigg more fish.I've gigged behind boats using 100 watt lights and filled the box with fish they have missed.Carry on.


 Thats some FUNNY shit, :notworthy:I dont care who you are LoL


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

mjg21 said:


> I just can't see where those lights are any better than my 100 wt ge screw in light bulb in a quiet batt I can run all night on one batt.....and it is only 8$ .... save ur $ - expensive lights won't make u gig more fish I promise... pm me if u want 2 save some $ and ur gen!


Ill make u a deal. Lets go gigging. You in your boat and me in mine. Ill follow 50yds behind you and ill show you whst your missing


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Ok new price $220. That's what new light cost


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

bamafan611 said:


> I just really don't know how to comment to this post . If you like your 100 watt bulb than by all means press on.Your first four words says it all (I just can't see}The folks commenting on this post can see and do know the difference and there is no comparison. Better lights ,you are right won't make you gigg more fish, they enable you to gigg more fish.I've gigged behind boats using 100 watt lights and filled the box with fish they have missed.Carry on.


Terry you nailed it with this. Hps anyday !!!


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bet when u want2 go I'll outfish anyone who wants to put there money where ur mouth is that's some funny shit rite there when n where u want 2 show me how many fish I'm missing .....


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Let's go!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Can't go now, I sold my lights but when I get my new ones I'll be your huckleberry.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just let me know I'll be ready! When u getting ur new ones ....


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

This is an awesome thread. I have had good laughs on this one! HPS! Lope...Glad you found a buyer man

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Lope that didn't take long. If you need any help, let me know.Mullethead, I'll take your money, but lets make it fun. $500.00 winner takes all. Tonight,tomorrow night any night you make the call. PM me and we can make this happen or *NOT*.Bring your wallet.Can you say Christmas in April.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

I already wipped u in the gcfc floundering tourny u sure talk a good game I will flounder circles around u to bammafan .... don't let ur mouth overload ur ass!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*LAST PUBLIC MESS*
Mullethead there are some great giggers that visit this forum and even I know a little about it. What we are comparing is 100 watt vs. 400 watt lighting. Obama and Nancy could get this right and see there is no comparison. If you are confident with your set-up and it works for you than carry on.Any time you want to see the difference, waiting on a PM. Bring your wallet.It's really quite simple and not going to get into a forum battle with you. That was a nice fish you gigged last year and you deserved the kudos.Any time you want to go , just give me a PM.West pensacola is only a 30 minute drive so there should not be a problem. A third party can hold the cash.Don't let your mouth overload your wallet.Man work on that spelling, it's embarrasing.Last public message, waiting on a pm.Lets go have some fun.Mullethead you're not a kid are you, you never know on the internet. For some reasom,for many reasons your post concern me and I am all about helping kids and not tearing them down.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Terry I'd be honored to ride with you and ill even split the bet with you. 

He doesn't understand that your saying you can out flounder him. Only that your/our light setup versus his he will leave fish behind.

I'm like DFA, is that you?


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not trying to get involved in all this, but I normally gig with a 100 watt pole light. For one, I enjoy the maneuverability, and that as I reposition the light I'm able to change the view of what I'm looking at. Shallow fish are easy to spot, and I think that above the water lighting is actually better for them, but when it comes to the deep stuff, I want my light as far down as possible and casting shadows across their backs & jaws. I always wondered too, just how many run off in front of those big light sets. I'm thinking about putting some fixed mount LEDs on my rig this year, but I'm not too excited about the white light. I like my batteries and don't know that I'll get away from them, I like to hear the sounds of the wild. Anyhow, I'm sure I leave a few behind, but there's always trade offs.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

We started with LED's and that was a fail. I gig a lot in where the waters dirty so the LED's didn't cut it. Just as a point of reference I had a 400w metal halide that I swapped the ballast out to a high pressure sodium bulb and omg there was a huge difference. 

As far as running fish off we really don't have an issue with it. We have run over fish and circled back to them with no problem. 

I will tell you these lights will piss of homeowners. They'll put shadows in a house with all the lights on. Can't wait to have all 3 big lights


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I run 4 500 watt halogen work lights and had the chance to ride on a boat rigged with 4 150 watt HPS lights,those 4 150 watt HPS lights were as bright if not brighter than my 500 watt halogens. I can't even imagine what 400 watters are like.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

"I will tell you these lights will piss of homeowners. They'll put shadows in a house with all the lights on. Can't wait to have all 3 big lights[/QUOTE"

Too Funny and yes it will.
Had a lady call the fire dept. thinking my boat was on fire. Had everyone showing up on the beach.
You have to use some consideration with them and keep them from shining toward homes.Thats why all mine are facing forward, plenty of side light spread and running with the beach, no upset homeowners.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I started gigging with 100 watt bulbs many years ago. Swapped to halogen and could see much better with them. After awhile thought I was doing an upgrade by going to mh and what a mistake. I put a 400watt mh on the bow and had 500watt halos for side lights. The only time I could see out the front was whem the water was gin clear but could see really good out the sides in stained water. Then I got to go with Terry and man the 400watt hps of his lit up the world and could see in allmost any water condition. So I just made the swap to 150 watt hps light and the few trips I've made so far I really like the hps better then any setup I've used so far.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

I will tell you these lights will piss of homeowners. They'll put shadows in a house with all the lights on. Can't wait to have all 3 big lights[/QUOTE]

That's funny they probably think that the swat team is outside........ or they are being attacked by aliens....--lol 

Lope I hope u get everything setup sooner than later season is on us! 

Good luck to all flounder fishermen.........


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> I run 4 500 watt halogen work lights and had the chance to ride on a boat rigged with 4 150 watt HPS lights,those 4 150 watt HPS lights were as bright if not brighter than my 500 watt halogens. I can't even imagine what 400 watters are like.


I think we went to 4x500w halogens after the led fail. The problem is that a 2000w genny isn't made for that. They're 2000 peak to peak and 1600w continuous duty. Plus you have to carry fuel if your gonna be out for a while. 

Bamafan, I shall give no quarter to the prisoners when the new lights arrive!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm tellin you that nothing will be able to hide. You'll love them. In good water, I can see the bottom in 10 to 12 feet,like looking into a glass of water.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

LopeAlong said:


> I think we went to 4x500w halogens after the led fail. The problem is that a 2000w genny isn't made for that. They're 2000 peak to peak and 1600w continuous duty. Plus you have to carry fuel if your gonna be out for a while.


I have an older bulky heavy honda 2200 watt, and I think it pulls more than that. I have had 6 500 watt lights,2 100 watt incandescent bulbs,and a box fan and it still pulled everything and maintained 115V on my digital volt meter. It will run 8-9 hours on one tank full of gas,and after 8 hours I am whooped.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> I have an older bulky heavy honda 2200 watt, and I think it pulls more than that. I have had 6 500 watt lights,2 100 watt incandescent bulbs,and a box fan and it still pulled everything and maintained 115V on my digital volt meter. It will run 8-9 hours on one tank full of gas,and after 8 hours I am whooped.


Looks like your pullin about 3300 + watts.
8hrs on the bow used to be a pc of cake now it whips my ass. 
Sucks to get old. 
I'm thinkin on how to get my recliner on the bow my boat.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Marc, I hear you man.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Looks like your pullin about 3300 + watts.
> 8hrs on the bow used to be a pc of cake now it whips my ass.
> Sucks to get old.
> I'm thinkin on how to get my recliner on the bow my boat.


I plugged all that up just to see if it would pull it. My normal setup is 4 500's and the 12V side attached to the boat battery's, it keeps the trolling motor going strong and I can crank the engine still. 
I glued 1/2" foam to the deck on my boat,made a HUGE difference.


----------

